# Galaxy Nexus worth an upgrade?



## PJ. (Jun 15, 2011)

Currently have a Droid X with an upgrade available, and I'm wondering if the upgrade is worth it at $199.

Should I upgrade or wait for something better?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Definitely.
Ex DX user.
And I have NO gripes about this phone.
If I could reincarnate it as a human, I'd make love to it.


----------



## jcutter347 (Jun 22, 2011)

I second that. Had the X and loved it. Upgraded to the Razr , loved it as well....
But the Gnex is in its own class. So much better IMO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have to say, I've had the nexus since the day after launch, and paid full retail. It has been worth every penny I paid, and more.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

I agree with all 3 of the responses

I live under a bridge.....me, and my unicorn


----------



## spacecasespiff (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes but not on Verizon slow updates go to sprint.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Definitely worth it. I had an X as well. I am a little more careful with the nexus though because it isn't build like an indestructible brick haha. That's about the only downside compared to the X.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I think the biggest selling point of the Galaxy Nexus is pure ICS and a beautiful screen. So if you're big on rooting and roming, the GNex is the way to go, especially now at $200. But if you don't really care about any of the stuff, I probably wouldn't recommend it over something like the Razr Maxx, which has better battery life (obviously), build quality, and arguably better signal/radios. I upgraded my DX to a Nexus on launch day and am happy with my choice, though as others have mentioned, the Nexus is not as durable feeling as the X was. However now that the Nexus is almost 5 months old, the next generation of hardware (quadcore) is right around the corner, so it also may be worth waiting as well, if you don't mind spending more.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes.

PS. Yes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes for many reason but the majority of the reasons are located in the development subforum brought to you by all the amazing developers here!


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm iffy about this phone so far. Have had it for two weeks. Signal is weak, battery is atrocious(even with the extended battery), and feels like one drop will cause it to break into small pieces. Had the Thunderbolt before, and didn't have any of those problems but you know we'll see, maybe it'll get better. For now though, it's not a big upgrade from my tbolt.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

thedio said:


> I'm iffy about this phone so far. Have had it for two weeks. Signal is weak, battery is atrocious(even with the extended battery), and feels like one drop will cause it to break into small pieces. Had the Thunderbolt before, and didn't have any of those problems but you know we'll see, maybe it'll get better. For now though, it's not a big upgrade from my tbolt.


BUT it IS a bug upgrade coming from the X lol
Hell, I came from x2 and am extremely happy, and would have been happy even if I never rooted/unlocked...

P.s. Karken case makes you not so worried about the occasional drop. Found one on Ebay(store has LOTS of black ones, I asked if they could get blue for same price of 29$ and got it!) AND it fits with extended battery with NO extra pressure...great case!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

X to thunderbolt to Gnex the only problem I have with this phone is I love it to much and baby it far beyond normal...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Catalyst7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Absolutely, I don't see getting a new phone this year and I usually have been getting at least on upgrade a year sometimes more!! You may want to consider buying the unlocked version on google play store if you are out of contract. That will give you more freedom of choice. Verizon has once again dropped the ball and does not really care about the android community, only their bottom line matters. Which means no updates!! Not that it really matter on this phone but it really shows Verizon's stance with the dev community. And imho 4g lte is not a deal breaker to go elsewhere, as it's has been unreliable as ever. I think in the future Google needs to just tell Verizon to get with the program or get out.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

With good rooms (liquid) and kernels (faux and lean) this thing is amazing with good battery life. And, bonus, liquid 1.35 has a cool oscillating haptic feedback effect for the ladies.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ratzinc (Jul 29, 2011)

No, wait. The radio and the battery life made me switch. I miss the screen and ics, but there are going to be better phones around the corner. If you have to choose one right now I'd pick the Razr Maxx.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Ratzinc said:


> No, wait. The radio and the battery life made me switch. I miss the screen and ics, but there are going to be better phones around the corner. If you have to choose one right now I'd pick the Razr Maxx.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


If you want a phone that will be good for only another couple month's, go Razr *Add latest model here*. If you want a phone that will have support for a full two years go GNexus.


----------



## Ratzinc (Jul 29, 2011)

Has the Verizon version been updated yet? I appreciated the work that the devs did while I had it but, there is no fixing the battery or signal problems.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ratzinc said:


> Has the Verizon version been updated yet? I appreciated the work that the devs did while I had it but, there is no fixing the battery or signal problems.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I'm sorry you had bad luck. 4.0.4 radios have resolved any signal issues I was having and I get a full day on the standard battery with Franco kernel...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Running stock rooted, I get about 2 1/2 hours screen time and probably 12 - 14 hrs standby. Pretty good if you ask me. And what signal issue?


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Ratzinc said:


> No, wait. The radio and the battery life made me switch. I miss the screen and ics, but there are going to be better phones around the corner. If you have to choose one right now I'd pick the Razr Maxx.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Battery life issues? Idk man I'm on Liquid and Franco's M3 and I usually get like 2-5 hours of screen on time and 12 hours of battery life.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

The custom rom/kernel shit is what makes this phone fly. Stock is mired in mediocrity. The roms are getting really mature. Like a MILF.


----------



## Ratzinc (Jul 29, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Battery life issues? Idk man I'm on Liquid and Franco's M3 and I usually get like 2-5 hours of screen on time and 12 hours of battery life.


The Max I ever got in a day was 3 hrs screen on time with like 25% brightness with mostly black websites and apps used with the extended battery over 12 hrs. I tried all the radio "fixes" on two GN and there was little to no difference. With the Maxx I get about 6 hrs screen on time over the course of 30 hrs...its nice not having to worry about crashes, data connectivity, and battery life throughout the day

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Ratzinc said:


> The Max I ever got in a day was 3 hrs screen on time with like 25% brightness with mostly black websites and apps used with the extended battery over 12 hrs. I tried all the radio "fixes" on two GN and there was little to no difference. With the Maxx I get about 6 hrs screen on time over the course of 30 hrs...its nice not having to worry about crashes, data connectivity, and battery life throughout the day
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


You keep adding things without explaining previous "issues". So again, what radio issues did you have, and what was "Crashing"?


----------



## Ratzinc (Jul 29, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> You keep adding things without explaining previous "issues". So again, what radio issues did you have, and what was "Crashing"?


The issues I had on stock unrooted and through various roms / kernels / radios were dropping into 3g and taking forever to get into 4g again, 4g wouldn't hold in good signal areas, and crashes during use (screen would hang, get brighter and reboot). Also I had problems with GPS on both of them, it would take a long time to lock.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Ratzinc said:


> Has the Verizon version been updated yet? I appreciated the work that the devs did while I had it but, there is no fixing the battery or signal problems.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Hybrid radios and lean/faux/Franco kernels FTW!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Ratzinc said:


> The issues I had on stock unrooted and through various roms / kernels / radios were dropping into 3g and taking forever to get into 4g again, 4g wouldn't hold in good signal areas, and crashes during use (screen would hang, get brighter and reboot). Also I had problems with GPS on both of them, it would take a long time to lock.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Well of course you aren't going to believe me but for the OP, I have never had the screen "Hang" on me, GPS locks in about 10 seconds (Normal for Android Phones), and the signal issue is a common item, Ratzinc should have gotten a replacement.

I'm done, say what you will but all your problems point to a trouble device, lemon's happen in technology.


----------



## Ratzinc (Jul 29, 2011)

Got a replacement same issues...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Ratzinc said:


> Got a replacement same issues...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Enjoy your Razr.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Without reading any comments..

Just hold out bro, have you seen the development on this phone? Sucks. Check out the dev forum, like 3 roms (one of which is a kang of the other) and 2 kernels.. pretty terrible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Ratzinc said:


> The Max I ever got in a day was 3 hrs screen on time with like 25% brightness with mostly black websites and apps used with the extended battery over 12 hrs. I tried all the radio "fixes" on two GN and there was little to no difference. With the Maxx I get about 6 hrs screen on time over the course of 30 hrs...its nice not having to worry about crashes, data connectivity, and battery life throughout the day
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Probably because the Maxx's screen isn't HD. I set my brightness to 40% and still get pretty decent results


----------



## abbofro (Apr 1, 2012)

CC16177 said:


> Yes.
> 
> PS. Yes.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Without reading any comments..
> 
> Just hold out bro, have you seen the development on this phone? Sucks. Check out the dev forum, like 3 roms (one of which is a kang of the other) and 2 kernels.. pretty terrible.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Actually sounds like the Spring dev forum lol


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Absolutely it is

Sent from galaxy s3


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

For it being on Verizon I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

Upgraded from a DX, and I love the choice I made. Maybe not the greatest battery life, compared to the maxx, but it still gets me through the day and that's all I really care about lol. FYI I got the extended battery. But all in all I'm happy with the phone, and the on-screen buttons are pretty sweet compared to the hardware buttons 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Probably because the Maxx's screen isn't HD. I set my brightness to 40% and still get pretty decent results


I, would have to say it's more due to the fact that the razr maxx has a 3300mah battery 
I don't see how someone could say that the maxx has better battery life than nexus, well no friggin crap the Battery is almost TWICE the capacity! If you put a 3300mah into nexus (I believe there are 3800mah w/nfc capabilities available) THEN you could compare them, and I would have to imagine it would be pretty damn close, since on sick battery I'm getting around 3hrs screen on time...double that battery capacity and I'm pretty sure it would equate to about the same they are seeing on the razr,maxx, just saying.... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mild7intl (Dec 29, 2011)

Personally, I would wait for the 3 new flagships coming out these coming months.
1. HTC One X. This is available on AT&T Exclusively I believe and maybe Tmobile, but if you can get your hands on a Quadcore - LTE capable version from overseas, I think that it will be a no brainer over the nexus.
2. Nokia Lumia 900. This phone runs on the new windows platform and has gotten quite astounding reviews on amazon. 250 5 stars, a few 4 stars.. take a look. If you could unlock it and run ICS I'd be all over this baby.
3. Samsung SG3 should be rolling out soon, and the specs should be better than the nexus.


----------



## Ratzinc (Jul 29, 2011)

mild7intl said:


> Personally, I would wait for the 3 new flagships coming out these coming months.
> 
> 3. Samsung SG3 should be rolling out soon, and the specs should be better than the nexus.


 Best choice! 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/leaks/verizon-summerfall-smartphone-roadmap-leaked-including-the-sgs3-update-us-sgs3-to-get-snapdragon-s4-instead-r689


----------



## dchandler326 (Apr 19, 2012)

I purchased my Gnex 2 days ago and love it, I went through some noob problems at first but now ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Buy a gnex. Return within 2 weeks if you don't like it. Bet you won't return it









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

Having a Nexus means you don't give a shit when the carrier/manufacturers decide no more updates anymore for you.

Galaxy Nexus development will still be strong 2 years from now, devs jump to/from the next hot phone but most always keep their Nexus to continue development.

Sent from my brain using a Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

Op...yes and no. I imagine most people who visit and comment on these forums are in the minority. Out of the box coming from dx - beautiful screen, 4g. On the flip side of the coin.. Drop mic calls, weak signal, can't pick up GPS, and the list goes on and on. Personally, I would hold out. The Droid x was a work horse. This phone, not so much

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I love this phone! But now that there's talk of the sg3 coming to Verizon... I'm really itching for it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

Have had mine since day 1 (morning of day 1 to be exact), and havent had a single issue with the phone. I never run 3g so I cant say anything about that, but I run 4g/gps at all times, 25 - 50% brightness depending on the time of day and location, and I run 3.5 - 4 hour screen on time with the 3800mah extended battery. I cant comment on the stock battery because I dont ever run them, why would I with an extended version available?


----------



## skyskioc (Oct 13, 2011)

Came from the X too and would not do anything different. The Galaxy nexus is so customizable that its not funny. Mine is ticked out to the max. I love this phone. Get it, you won't be disappointed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PJ. (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmmmm, I really like the customization, as I've flashed many a roms on my ol' trusty DX. I've had this phone since launch, so it's tough moving on. If it wasn't for the phone being on its last leg, I probably wouldn't upgrade. I've always had my eye on the Gnex, but it's always felt fragile. I'm not sold yet, so I'll probably hold out for the SG3. Hopefully it's unlocked, as that's a big selling point for me.

Thanks for all the comments guys, I read every one and you guys gave a lot of great input. Awesome community.


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Check out Amazonwireless.com and wire fly.com for a better price

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

RCantw3ll said:


> Have had mine since day 1 (morning of day 1 to be exact), and havent had a single issue with the phone. I never run 3g so I cant say anything about that, but I run 4g/gps at all times, 25 - 50% brightness depending on the time of day and location, and I run 3.5 - 4 hour screen on time with the 3800mah extended battery. I cant comment on the stock battery because I dont ever run them, why would I with an extended version available?


Some of us don't like carrying around a brick


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Some of us don't like carrying around a brick


The extended battery is almost exactly the same size as the standard...?


----------



## PJ. (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, after playing with the phone for a little while in the store. I upgraded. Garbage that I got charged $30 bucks to upgrade, but I got free overnight shipping out of it.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

It's a very good phone but realize a few flaws...

1. Build quality could have been better
2. Wireless radios aren't the best
3. Pentile screen (if that bothers you it doesn't bother me )

Then realize the advantages over other devices

1. Stock ICS... 
2. Development heaven
3. Slick smooth performance
4. Nice storage size (32GB is perfect for me)

Personally I own both this and a rezound both for different reasons. I will probably never sell either. One more pro for me personally is that it is a very comfortable device to talk on. I love the curved screen it feels natural to talk on. 3G and 4G is much slower than my rezound, and sometimes I do like my Rezounds superLCD more, but other times I don't... So there ya go


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

JS0724 said:


> The extended battery is almost exactly the same size as the standard...?


He's talking about the 3800MAH not the verizon extended... It's a brick lol


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

cstrife999 said:


> He's talking about the 3800MAH not the verizon extended... It's a brick lol


Yeah that Seidio 3800mAh is ridiculous! I would think I'm carrying my laptop battery lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

